# Deep dropping



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

Decided to deep drop Sunday morning and ended up with a load of tiles and yellow edge grouper.* I had a rookie crew on the boat and they all did a great job.* Most of the guys got their first yellow edge and tile fish.* My electric reel was having a few problems so half of our fish were cranked up by a manual reel. Pics to come.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Pictures and more pictures needed. by the way if you need to barrow an electric, let me know


----------



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

A few pics of the trip. Thanks Ed but I need to get my reel up and running.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Sweet, I'm looking to add a deep drop rig to my boat , sometimes I'm out there and makes no sence not to go for it !


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

You got a PM


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job guys! My favorite 2 deep drop species


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome work!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Great trip rite there!! nice!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job!!!!! Wanna catch some of them tiles!!!!!!


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

i have never caught a tile fish, wish i were you

straycat


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report. That is some fine eating.


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

great catch!!!!!


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice looking fish. Cranking up those will put a hurtin' on you.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Right on! Fine catch! .....nice boat, too...


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Box full of some fine eats. Good job.


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

sounds like fun. rookies on the deep drop = 600+ feet of tangled line. how deep were you catching the yellow edge in?


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

how deep were you all fishing


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice looking fish some of those were monsters. Way to go!!
thanks for the pictures and posting


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice goldens and yellow edge!!!


----------

